# Hello to all of you glam & gawwgeous gals!



## glitternglitzy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Hello all of you glam & gawwgeous gals from a fellow Mac Addict!*

_I'm so psyched to find you all._ 

I was watching a Youtube tutorial on sculpting cheeckbones from kuuipo1207 and she recommended this site. I have been wanting to be a member of a forum for a long time, somewhere I really felt like I 'fit in' and I think this is it! (I had once been a long time member of 3 other online forums a few years ago -- not for Mac or cosmetics -- but that's another story. I really miss being part of an online community.) I'm already addicted to Specktra! I can't believe that there are so many other girls/guys like myself who are so totally into MAC and beauty. In my wildest dreams I never expected to find a place so perfect for me. _Ahhh... it's good to be home._

Please introduce yourself, I really look forward to meeting you all. Talk to you soon!

_*Glitter 

*_(PS If anyone knows that someone else goes by the name "Glitter" please let me know because I don't want to step on any toes. TXS!)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey there Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im Becky


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 30, 2008)

*waves hello*


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello! wlecome to Sepecktra!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome home, glitter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello!! Welcome!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Imagine if people got upset whenever they found someone else with the same name. "No, you can't be named Katie, that's my name!"


----------

